# Optimal bacon curing temperature



## dfvellone (Nov 19, 2018)

I understand that curing slows as temperature decreases, and will stop altogether once the temperature gets low enough. Many folks-myself included -cure bacon in the fridge but depending on fridge temp seems to risk being at the lower end. Does anyone know what the median or optimal temperature is for curing bacon?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 19, 2018)

According to Dave, it's 38*F....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2018)

Right on...  and below 34, it stops curing ...   or something like that...


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2018)

I use a dedicated fridge set @ 38°F 
Richie


----------



## dfvellone (Nov 19, 2018)

Anybody know what the upper limit might be? I cure capocollo in the lower 50's. Is it safe to assume that temp limit for bacon?


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2018)

dfvellone said:


> Anybody know what the upper limit might be? I cure capocollo in the lower 50's. Is it safe to assume that temp limit for bacon?



What cure are you using for the Capocollo ?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 19, 2018)

Capocollo uses cure #2 which has both nitrites AND *nitrates*. Bacteria breakdown the nitrates into nitrites over the drying time which ensures a longterm release of nitrites. This is a dry cured process which is a different animal entirely from making bacon.

Bacon uses cure #1 with no nitrates. Needs to be cured under refrigeration. 

We don't use cure #2 in bacon because bacon will be fried @ a high temp. Remaining nitrates could form Nitrousamines during frying which are bad for your health.

At least that is my understanding.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2018)

dfvellone said:


> Is it safe to assume that temp limit for bacon?



No...   38 upper limit for bacon using cure#1... Capocollo is cured with cure#2...  refrigerated for 17 days then allow to age cure at 55F and 70-80% humidity for an additional 3+ weeks...     
They are 2 completely different process ...  The cures, #1 & #2 do 2 different things when it comes to curing...


----------



## dfvellone (Nov 19, 2018)

Got it. I hadn't considered the fact that I was using #2 with the capocollo. That makes sense now. 


tropics said:


> What cure are you using for the Capocollo ?


Salt and #2


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2018)

dfvellone said:


> Got it. I hadn't considered the fact that I was using #2 with the capocollo. That makes sense now.
> 
> Salt and #2


Okay The bacon is best done at the lower temp. Enjoy
Richie


----------



## dreadylock (Dec 30, 2018)

can i re purpose a beverage cooler for curing my meats it can reach temps of 34 to 64 degrees F
and have adjustable shelves?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 30, 2018)

dreadylock said:


> can i re purpose a beverage cooler for curing my meats it can reach temps of 34 to 64 degrees F
> and have adjustable shelves?


Refrigerator? Yes you can, as long as it will hold steady @38*.


----------



## dreadylock (Dec 30, 2018)

Thank you , i have an old one in storage that works, trying to use it because wifey wants a new one


----------

